# What size collar/leash for puppy?



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I asked this question too prior to picking up my puppy. Here is what I can tell you about the collars I bought, although all puppies vary in size somewhat. My puppy I found to be on the smaller side. I bought both a small (9"-13") and medium collar (13"-17") collar for when he first came home. The small was actually a little loose on the smallest setting so I guess I could have gotten away with an extra small but he grew into it pretty quickly. By 3.5 months, there was little room left in the small so he moved on to the medium but is now on the last setting. I ordered him an extra large collar (16"-24") and he's been wearing that for a while and it doesn't look like he'll grow out of it any time soon. As for the leash, when he was smaller, i used a small width leash, but it didn't take long to move up to a large width, extra durable one. It's hard to believe how strong puppies can be - I had no idea!

Anyway, not sure if I was any help but I think you are going to go through a few different sizes as the puppy grows so it's always a good idea to have the next size on hand. I literally woke up one morning and went to take my puppy out of his crate and when I went to put his small collar on him, it didn't fit at all! up to the medium we went!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought a small and it was too big for him. It was one that buckled through a hole instead of the little clip thing -- sorry, Idk what it's called. He wore that for probably a month and I bought him a medium with the clip, and you can adjust those to make them bigger. He wore that up until a week or two ago, now he has a large adjusted to be on it's smallest setting. I'll have to adjust it again soon. As for the leash, I have a 4', 5', and 6'. I use the 4' at home when I'm taking him through the house / when he's on his no pull harness, and I use the 5' and 6' at obedience class (which ever I pick up first) -- they are easier to loose leash walk with.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Both of my pups wore size small for at least a little while. Then we moved up to medium for about a year. The medium still fits Sawyer, but we upgraded him to a large because I like the wider look on him now. He only wears a collar when we are out of the house or fenced backyard.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all for replying! I'm so glad I asked because when looking at collars, I felt the small was really small so I know I would not have bought that one! My current "baby" is 11 1/2 and just under 70 lbs so I'm used to seeing his big neck and head! :

I'll plan on getting all three sizes then! Thanks again!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Hank's was a (nylon) small, maybe 3/4" wide and adjustable. Do they have a weight-comparison chart at the store? At 9 weeks he weighed around 12 lbs.

Personally I like a leather leash. I have a 1/2" wide, 6' length that is nicely broken-in. It was my Maggie's and I continued using it for Hank.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

When I got Sailor I bought a halter for her. Even if a halter is a little big they can't just pull out of it and her first one lasted a long time I just kept making it bigger. You might want to take a look at halters and see what you think. Of course Sailor is not a golden but I also had a halter when I got my golden Daisy. Here is a pic of Sailor in her first halter.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Go with a small collar, small leash, for puppy class, most want a regular, 6ft. Leash, get a crate, crate trainning is the easiest, fast, way to house break.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, I agree to start out with a size small and then have larger sizes on hand. They grow so fast!!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

My pup will be coming home in 4 weeks, too. I've followed the feedback of others, purchased a small 8-12", 5/8 width and a 10-14 ( I think) collar. 3/4 width 6' leash. I've purchased just about everything else online, however I helped to see and the collars. It's an "everything old is new again" time for me as well, as my bailey of 12 years went to the bridge in October. So......Happy puppy! Enjoy the process. Check out KVvet supplies and Entirely Pets for orders-it's really fun and helps to bide the time until gotcha day!

Julie


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! Your advice is greatly appreciated! Now I can continue my fun puppy shopping!


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

bluefrogmama said:


> Thanks again everyone! Your advice is greatly appreciated! Now I can continue my fun puppy shopping!


I'm not sure if someone else mentioned this already, but I noticed that in my area, all but one of the orgs that do puppy classes require a quick release collar and a 6 foot leash, no exceptions (i.e., absolutely no belt/buckle collars or choke leashes, or leashes over 6 feet). 

I don't have my puppy yet (I pick him up in 3 weeks, so excited!) but I'd say also make sure you check what each class requires. You don't want to show up the first day having bought the cutest, most wonderful collar and they tell you that you need to find something different. Good luck!  And happy puppy shopping.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lil_Burke said:


> As for the leash, when he was smaller, i used a small width leash, but it didn't take long to move up to a large width, extra durable one. It's hard to believe how strong puppies can be - I had no idea!
> 
> Anyway, not sure if I was any help but I think you are going to go through a few different sizes as the puppy grows so it's always a good idea to have the next size on hand. I literally woke up one morning and went to take my puppy out of his crate and when I went to put his small collar on him, it didn't fit at all! up to the medium we went!


Hi, and thanks for the info (getting my pup in 2 weeks!!). when you say "small width" and "large width", do you mean a 1/2 inch v. 1 inch? or smaller or larger?

So much to know! thanks for you help!!


----------

